# Milking machines



## MonicaB (Apr 4, 2018)

I have heard that milking machines are actually harder on goats’ teats/udders than hand milking. Any thoughts or experiences? We’re considering one, but aren’t sure.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

How many goats do you have?


----------



## MonicaB (Apr 4, 2018)

2 for now


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

MonicaB said:


> 2 for now


I think a milking machine would be quite an extravagant and unnecessary purchase for 2.


----------



## MonicaB (Apr 4, 2018)

I recognize that, but my health situation complicates things more than normal. My question was not in regards to the extravagance of the purchase, but rather the potential health implications to the goats as I have heard that it can be more damaging to their teats and udders.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Depends on the milking machine. Pulsating ones are fine.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Depends on the milking machine. Pulsating ones are fine.


what's a pulsating milking machine.
It seems like it wouldn't hurt the goat because the kids suck off of the teats.


----------



## MonicaB (Apr 4, 2018)

That was my question. I am just starting my research today and didn't know


healthyishappy said:


> what's a pulsating milking machine.
> It seems like it wouldn't hurt the goat because the kids suck off of the teats.


 I am just starting my research today and didn't know there were different kinds of machines.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The electric ones. The manual hand pump ones are continuous suction.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

So this type is not good: https://www.amazon.com/Machine-Vacu...8524&s=gateway&sprefix=Dansha+,aps,251&sr=8-6


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I personally wouldn't care for it. If it really does pulse, it would be up to the operator to get it right. I've never used it so I don't know how it works.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

So the suction types aren't good for the goat?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Continuous suction isn't good for any animal. Even the electric pulsating machines can't have too much suction. It has to be the right amount. Plus the electric ones have a valve you turn to remove any suction from the lines so you aren't yanking off the tubes from the teats.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

These are the best for the price. They cost about half of a professional machine. www.simplepulse.com


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Looks like a great machine goathiker!!!!


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

It is a great machine, I have one and have used it for at least 4 years now.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

You are looking at weather to milk with a machine or not through too narrow of a window.
the first question should be
witch method of milking is safer for your family's health

with hand milking as the stream of milk travels through the air it is exposed to chloroform bacteria. when the milk stream hits the milk in the pail it mixes with the air that is why you have foam on the pail. In that milk foam is chloroform bacteria. then you have the hair that falls in the pail and the milk that comes in to contact with your skin then falls in to the bucket. exposes your milk to chloroform bacteria. most chloroform bacteria are harmless to your family but there is a small group called fecal chloroform bacteria that is. it floats in the air. is on the goats hair and if you move your goat with your hand it is now on your hand,
With proper milking procedures the milk from a milking machine is by far more sanitary than hand milked milk.

then witch method of milking is better for your goats? is rather irrelevant in my opinion.

the question of witch milking machine is better is much harder to answer.

in my opinion and from experience there are some guide lines to fallow.

the vacuum pump must be bigger than you think it should be. if you are milking two goats your pump must be good for 6 goats.

there should be a vacuum chamber twice the size of your milk can. when you are ready to start milking you open a valve between your vacuum chamber and your milk can the rapid sucking of air seals your milk can much faster. right now i am using a pvc pipe as my vacuum chamber.

the inflation's should fit the goat. i find that metal inflation's weight helps reduce the time it takes to milk.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

fivemoremiles said:


> You are looking at weather to milk with a machine or not through too narrow of a window.
> the first question should be
> witch method of milking is safer for your family's health
> 
> ...


A great lesson for those of us who have no experience.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

healthyishappy said:


> So the suction types aren't good for the goat?


the continuous suction types are not good for the goats. i call them hickey machines.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

fivemoremiles said:


> the continuous suction types are not good for the goats. i call them hickey machines.


Good name for them!!!!!!


----------



## ScottE (May 4, 2019)

goathiker said:


> These are the best for the price. They cost about half of a professional machine. www.simplepulse.com


I built basically a replica of a simple pulse for $300, coulda gotten it down to $250 but I made a few mistakes.

One of the mistakes was buying bad inflations that didn't work well and where too big for the goats. I ended up just buying some inflations from simple pulse, they aren't metal but they seem to work well.

But yeah my wife loves it WAY better than hand milking (we have 8 in milk). Don't think it would be worth it for two though once you clean the tubes it'd be more time than just doing it by hand.


----------

